# Disable auto-scroll in XTerm



## agpe (Aug 27, 2017)

I see claims that XTerm is incapable of not jumping to the prompt when new output is going in or when the user presses a key.

I have the solution, and is indeed a problem of letter case in the .Xdefaults or .Xresources file.

To achieve the desired behaviour add this to your .Xdefaults or .Xresources file:


```
xterm*scrollTtyOutput:    false
```

Pay attention to letter cases.


----------

